# Semi-Hollowbody/Hollowbody Guitars



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have just recently started to get into semi-hollowbody guitars when trying out my buddies Gibson Es-335. I plan to go try a couple out on the weekend. If I could find something used I would give it a shot. At the moment I want a relatively cheap semi-hollowbody but of course something that is worth the money. I know there are so many copies out there but from personal experience what do you guys suggest?

I've tried a Hagstrom Viking recently and loved it. I'm going to try some Epiphones on the weekend but what other brands/models would be worth it to look for used? Preferably under $1000. Even though i've only really tried the Viking, I am seriously considering it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

The Hag is a nice guitar, great sound. Maybe also look at Ibanez Artcores? I have one and I'm quite pleased with it...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tokai is another brand to consider and Washburn has a 335 style IIRC

Good Luck.

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Another company everyone seems to be raving about is Agile. Never in my life would I have ever considered them but the reviews seem positive.

http://www.rondomusic.com/as1000transblk.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/product1355.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/820.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> Another company everyone seems to be raving about is Agile. Never in my life would I have ever considered them but the reviews seem positive.
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/as1000transblk.html
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product1355.html
> http://www.rondomusic.com/820.html


Good suggestion:food-smiley-004:


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

chitlinsonrye said:


> The Hag is a nice guitar, great sound. Maybe also look at Ibanez Artcores? I have one and I'm quite pleased with it...


Which model of artcore do you have?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have an Agile 335 clone and it is amazing. I put in an RS Guitarworks _complete_ electronics upgrade kit and SD 59 pickups. WOW!

I also completely stripped the very thick poly coat off of it and it resonates much better now.


Seriously check them out.
TG


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I have an Agile 335 clone and it is amazing. I put in an RS Guitarworks _complete_ electronics upgrade kit and SD 59 pickups. WOW!
> I also completely stripped the very thick poly coat off of it and it resonates much better now.
> Seriously check them out.
> TG


How did you get the poly off? I had a tech in the 80s try to get the stuff off the neck of my Aria bass, and he gave up. Said it was like bulletproof glass. I've seen some guitars with the worst thick toffee apple poly finish. If I could get it off there I might consider an Epi dot as a backup.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you are considering an Epiphone, look to MIK Sheraton. I found these to be consistently higher quality than other Epi models.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I went L&M yesterday and tried a 335 and a 336 gibson , I like the 336 much better .But the price ,WOW


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> How did you get the poly off? I had a tech in the 80s try to get the stuff off the neck of my Aria bass, and he gave up. Said it was like bulletproof glass. I've seen some guitars with the worst thick toffee apple poly finish. If I could get it off there I might consider an Epi dot as a backup.


First I tried sanding. After 3 days of hard labour, an arm that felt like it was going to fall off, and very little progress, out came the heat gun! Boom, it was all off in a heartbeat.

Instead of buying an EPI and doing this, you should seriously consider an Agile.

TG


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

At the moment i am very much leaning towards the Hagstrom. I am going to head in this weekend and if the mood hits me right i'm going to pick something up. Problem with Agile is the currency exchange/taxes/duty/shipping.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Heritage H535 - US made by former Gibson employees, much better bang for the buck than the overpriced Gibsons (some don't like the headstock shape, oh well):
http://www.heritageguitar.com/models/H535.htm


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

salv said:


> At the moment i am very much leaning towards the Hagstrom. I am going to head in this weekend and if the mood hits me right i'm going to pick something up. Problem with Agile is the currency exchange/taxes/duty/shipping.


What does a new Hagstrom run?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> Heritage H535 - US made by former Gibson employees, much better bang for the buck than the overpriced Gibsons (some don't like the headstock shape, oh well):
> http://www.heritageguitar.com/models/H535.htm


Yes, as a devotee of the 335, I think those Heritages are great.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> What does a new Hagstrom run?


I just called Steve's and they told me the Viking is in the $400s and the Deluxe is $519.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I came close to getting a used Viking before I settled on the Ibanez AF95 (a full hollow body) It cost more than the Viking, but I like the pickups in the AF95, but I wasn't happy with the bridge pickup on the Viking--but it was used, so that may have affected it. (There were a couple of other minor issues as well.) So if I'd bought the Viking I would have spent extra cash on a new pickup or two--and wound up spending more than I did for the AF95. 

Ultimately I am happy with my decision, but a Viking would still be a good choice--especially if you like the pickups.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

They'res always Rickenbacker, but they are more than your budget, and try and find one.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. I am really unsure of what to get. Alot of choices. Even the Viking Deluxe, after double checking has gone up in price and are difficult to get. Some places are saying the end of the month and others have told me they just received stock recently from an order placed months ago. 

I've been eyeing the Ibanez Artcores as well. I just have to get out and play some. 

What about the Sheraton II?

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...raton-II-with-Case-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ86752463


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> What about the Sheraton II?


I'd certainly go kick the tires on that Epi..if it isn't too far from you. Axe plus HSC at that price seem very reasonable IMHO.

Good Luck...keep us updated!!

Dave


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

IMHO the Artcores are the pinnacle in low-priced semi-hollows. Great guitars and the stock pickups are actually pretty decent.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe it's a leap for you, but I continually see Guild Starfire 4's going for much less than they should. For $1,200 - $1,500.00 depending on the year, you get a "335" style and you avoid the premium price of the G****n. If you feel after a year it isn't cutting it for you, you have a sellable piece with respected branding.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Just really try out as many as you can, regardless of brand name, and one will eventually feel and sound right. My semi-hollow is a Yamaha SA 500, and I love it-$500 with case new, and I felt no need to mod it in any way. It has become my go-to guitar, even over my Les Paul Standard and G&L Legacy.
-Mikey


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

salv said:


> I have just recently started to get into semi-hollowbody guitars when trying out my buddies Gibson Es-335. I plan to go try a couple out on the weekend. If I could find something used I would give it a shot. At the moment I want a relatively cheap semi-hollowbody but of course something that is worth the money. I know there are so many copies out there but from personal experience what do you guys suggest?
> 
> I've tried a Hagstrom Viking recently and loved it. I'm going to try some Epiphones on the weekend but what other brands/models would be worth it to look for used? Preferably under $1000. Even though i've only really tried the Viking, I am seriously considering it.


They are nice the Viking that is , they just went up 75$ Nov. 1st. I think the Epi Dot is still only 400$ at L&M not bad guitars, the Casinos are nice also as well as tge Sheraton II both of which are under 700$ . Epis will being going up on price soon as well most makes are because of the dollar thing. I guess L&M will raise the prices when existing stock depleats/ Ibanez are up also. 

Lots of name brand semi's to try . The Dot IMO is the least exspensive, half decent one of the lot. The hag has a slimmer flatter neck than the dot try a dot only way to know forsure.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Look at all that chewey 335 goodness.
You know you want one.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's either a low-end semi and a happy marriage or a 335/divorce/alimony


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

salv said:


> It's either a low-end semi and a happy marriage or a 335/divorce/alimony


Hmmm...decisions decisions...
So, even the Heritage may be out of your range.
That leaves Epi...I'd go for a Sheraton over the dot. (Although I regularly see dots for ~$300)
Agile
Ibanez Artcore...the John Scofield one is pretty nice, but it's not _cheap_ cheap.
Yamaha maybe.

How about a G&L ASAT thinline? Under a grand if you look hard enough. 








Or does it have to have the 335 styling and HBs?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Epiphone Sheraton is the best looking IMO but the Dot(epi) is the only one I've played and it had a killer neck on it. I want to get one eventually.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Godin-Flat-Five-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Godin-Flat-Five-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Keep it coming guys. Really great suggestions. 

I just tried out the Hagstrom Viking, Ibanez AFS75T and Ibanez AF75

While the AFS75T was gorgeous and playerd well, the Hagstrom still wins

Going to try the Epiphones this weekend. Those Godin's while really nice are out of my price range.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Capsule has a nice looking recent Gretsch for $800: http://capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=3760


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

As a Hagstrom owner, I have to say the Viking wins. 

No, honestly, it does. I would say a few things though. One, get the Deluxe model over the viking 2. Far better and worth the money. The other thing is the new Hagstroms now have a old fashioned trem arm system, Bigsby type, and only just starting to appear now. They are a upgrade, but certainly appeal to me, as the 67 Viking they are based on are a major collectible, and for good reason.

Because of this, dealers are clearing out their old stock, so you may be able to find some real decent prices.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

shiva said:


> As a Hagstrom owner, I have to say the Viking wins.
> 
> No, honestly, it does. I would say a few things though. One, get the Deluxe model over the viking 2. Far better and worth the money. The other thing is the new Hagstroms now have a old fashioned trem arm system, Bigsby type, and only just starting to appear now. They are a upgrade, but certainly appeal to me, as the 67 Viking they are based on are a major collectible, and for good reason.
> 
> Because of this, dealers are clearing out their old stock, so you may be able to find some real decent prices.


I was looking at the regular Viking model. Not the Deluxe but not the Viking II. Only difference between the Viking and Viking Deluxe is the flamed maple body which I love but not worth the extra $100+ dollars. I am not a fan of the trem arm system. Just had alot of problems with staying in tune and they really don't appeal to me.

Whenever i go to stores i have no clue who is telling the truth and who isn't when it comes to prices going up. I saw a Viking today for $510. I asked the guy if he could move on the price a little and he said that i was lucky to get it at that price since the new ones will be listed at $569. I saw quotes for the Deluxe anywhere from $619 to $690 without the case. This summer the Deluxe was $520.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Well after calling a bunch of places and being told that the Deluxes were available but went up in price by ALOT and that the regular Vikings weren't available until the end of November/Early December, I actually found a place that had what I was looking for in stock. They've had it for a few months so the new prices had no affect and I got a great deal on it to boot. Played that along with some of the Epiphones (Dot/Classic) and the Ibanez (AS73, AF75, AFS75T) and the Hagstrom won out. 


































Thanks for all the help and input guys


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

salv said:


> Which model of artcore do you have?


I also have an Ibanez Artcore AG-75. I got it new on Ebay about a year ago for $265.00. I'm sure you can find one for that price.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

*Nice!*



salv said:


> Well after calling a bunch of places and being told that the Deluxes were available but went up in price by ALOT and that the regular Vikings weren't available until the end of November/Early December, I actually found a place that had what I was looking for in stock. They've had it for a few months so the new prices had no affect and I got a great deal on it to boot. Played that along with some of the Epiphones (Dot/Classic) and the Ibanez (AS73, AF75, AFS75T) and the Hagstrom won out.


That's purty. And nice to have something a bit unusual too. Looks like a good choice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations salv...welcome to the 335 (style) club

ENJOY:rockon2:

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That's nicer looking that my Ibanez. I'll have to try one out. Is it a hollow or semi-hollow body?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

salv said:


> I saw a Viking today for $510. I asked the guy if he could move on the price a little and he said that i was lucky to get it at that price since the new ones will be listed at $569. I saw quotes for the Deluxe anywhere from $619 to $690 without the case. This summer the Deluxe was $520.


That's the difference between our dollar being at par (like a while back) and our dollar being at 80-something cents. The prices have gone up on everything. I was lucky enough to get an Ibanez Artcore AG-85 for $325 at the beginning of summer. Then a member here was selling his AK75D for $275 shipped just a month or two ago and I grabbed it for a friend of mine.

Anyway, the key is to get one that you like. The hollows are a different world.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> That's nicer looking that my Ibanez. I'll have to try one out. Is it a hollow or semi-hollow body?


Semi-hollow but i really couldn't tell much of a difference between a semi and full hollow. Ibanez proclaims to be a true full hollow but I can't tell the difference sound wise


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> That's the difference between our dollar being at par (like a while back) and our dollar being at 80-something cents. The prices have gone up on everything. I was lucky enough to get an Ibanez Artcore AG-85 for $325 at the beginning of summer. Then a member here was selling his AK75D for $275 shipped just a month or two ago and I grabbed it for a friend of mine.
> 
> Anyway, the key is to get one that you like. The hollows are a different world.


I hear ya. My Gibson LP I bought back in July is now around $400 more then what I paid. 

I am absolutely in love. Sure it's the honeymoon phase right now but man does this thing sing. I haven't played an acoustic in years so i'm not use to a big body like the hollows have but it's coming around. Thing with the Viking is, probably one of the slimmest, fastest necks I have played.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to the semi-hollow (335 inpsired) club.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the semi-hollow. Hope you have fun with it. Hollowbodies have been my tool of the trade for the last 6 months now.


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

great looking looking guitar and my favorite color!. i have a epi. broadway, two joe pass,s and a yamaha sa-200, all in sb color.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations and she's a looker :smile:


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> First I tried sanding. After 3 days of hard labour, an arm that felt like it was going to fall off, and very little progress, out came the heat gun! Boom, it was all off in a heartbeat.


A heat gun? I've used one for stripping an old Ibanez RG550 body I had lying around once, and I ended up with a really cool "burnt natural" finish on the guitar - just cleared over it and voila, instant cool guitar... Here's a pic of the axe I eventually built from it using spare parts - I think this guitar cost me a total of about $60. It currently resides at Accept2's house due to a lack of storage space at my place, but he tells me it plays great :smile: :

















Anyway... Using a heat gun for stipping the poly off a guitar with plastic binding? That'd make me nervous... I'd think the amount of heat these things generate could easily destroy the binding on a guitar...


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

That neck (if it is original) would indicate that your guitar is not a 550....unless it is one of those REALLY rare RG550LYD models. What color was it originally?

Looks more like an RG750


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

salv said:


> Which model of artcore do you have?


It's the AF105, the one with two HB's


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

salv said:


> Semi-hollow but i really couldn't tell much of a difference between a semi and full hollow. Ibanez proclaims to be a true full hollow but I can't tell the difference sound wise


When it's plugged in, it would be very difficult to tell the difference, perhaps a bit more resonance and sustain with the hollow body but you would need to have them side by side to likely notice it. The biggest difference would be noticed in them played unplugged.


----------

